# Insurance Rochester NY



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

I am having little to no luck trying to get just Plowing insurance in Rochester NY. I am bassically being asked over and over what do you do in the summer time, I tell them that i work for a landscaping company and am very happy with my position. It seems like i might have to carry some sort of landscpae insurance all year just to have them cover me for the winter season. If there is anyone on here in my area that is in a simular sistuation and has any adivce please let me know. And so far no one has even given me a $ figure for anything.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

mgm associates in penfield , they were able to get me real cheap plow ins.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I was running into the same thing the first year I started, ended up just getting a policy for landscaping and plowing. Which made me get into landscaping the following summer.
I use NGM


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i went with landscape and plow insurance year round even though i dont do anything in the summer


at least it covers my plow while detached and sitting in the driveway from theft year around.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Progressive has plow truck insurance. That's not general liability of course.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

so does allstate , and they will find you a GL too


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Have a question for you guys....what exactly is plow truck insurance and what exactly does it cover? My fleet is covered by Commercial Auto (collision and comprehensive) as well as GL. I have other insurance polices for other stuff but that is what covers the trucks and plowing.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

commercial plow insurance (or my agent calls it snow and lawn coverage) is coverage that you place on your vehicle that covers anything that may be damaged by your truck while performing services as a business. it also covers your truck and any equipment on your truck if that gets damaged too. it also covers your plow during the off season (and on season ) in the event it gets stolen

its regular auto insurance tailored for plowing and lawn care people. and is ment to be coupled with GL if you so require to carry GL. 

im sure my policy and your commercial auto policies are pretty close . just named differently.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I have Erie, but going to do some price shopping, renewal time is coming. All insurance companies I have dealt with will not write a policy just for snow plowing, only as a rider. I have lawn and landscape along with construction that my policy is attached to.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

EIB thats what I have experienced also thats why I was wondering what snow plow insurance was. Seems to me its just a typical commercial auto policy with a catchy name. Thanks for the explanation guys.


----------



## MGV (Dec 7, 2009)

NPMinc;1149051 said:


> Have a question for you guys....what exactly is plow truck insurance and what exactly does it cover? My fleet is covered by Commercial Auto (collision and comprehensive) as well as GL. I have other insurance polices for other stuff but that is what covers the trucks and plowing.


You have to tell your insurance company that you use your truck for snow plowing. Just because you have commercial ins. it does not mean you are covered when plowing. If you hit a vehicle while plowing they may not pay.


----------

